# Mums of children with a 2 year age gap!?



## jemstar

Hello girls, 

I've recently found out I'm pregnant again with number 2! I'm happy but terrified all at the same time so just after some experiences really!?

My LO will be 26 monthsish when this one arrives (all being well) and I'm terrified that I won't be able to cope with a newborn and a 2 year old! I'm terrified my little girl will feel pushed out and upset, how do I prevent this?

Will I need a double buggy? 

I have So many questions but if anyone has any advice or experiences to share I would be very grateful!


----------



## ellie27

Congratulations!!!

I am also expecting a second baby, 22 month age gap.

I cannot advise you on anything really!

We are not going for a double after much consideration. Going to get a wrap/sling for the newborn. 

My friends who have 2 reckon any age gap is difficult to start!!

So exciting!

Looking forward to see what others advise!:flower:


----------



## Cassie.

We have a 26 month gap between Dani and Adalyn. We got Dani a present from Adalyn, a Tiny Tears doll that she loved so she had her own baby to change and look after. We did get a double buggy but it's so heavy we only used it once or twice, Dani was walking everywhere anyway, she's a fast little walker and hated going in a pushchair, but this would depend on how much your LO is walking at the time, ours was a waste of money. The double we have atm for Adalyn and Aibhne is really good it's a Graco Quattro Tour Duo, we've found it perfect for a toddler and a new baby.
We were worried about how Dani would react but she surprised us by being really helpful and loving towards her sister. She wasn't too keen in the hospital though, she kept running off and shouting, she found the curtain more interesting than her new sister! Just make sure you give your LO quality time with you in the day when the baby sleeps :)


----------



## Cassie.

Here she is with her new sister, not too impressed as you can see.https://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc479/lauramccann1/Little%20monkeys/248345_1879444313645_1467401800_31993252_3247153_n.jpg

And at Christmas (Adalyn was 10 days old)
https://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc479/lauramccann1/Little%20monkeys/254469_1879446193692_1467401800_31993260_1001208_n.jpg


----------



## jemstar

Thanks girls! 

Those pictures are so cute!!


----------



## miel

trystan will be 22 month when number #2 comes along in couples months ...i am not to worry as he have a rather nice gentle personality and he is also very independant too :)...

i tried to expose him right now as many babies on the street i can find and i point at them and said " baby " ...he now actually point them or notice then on his own and go see what they are about ! lol 

i think i am going to try to have the same routine with him when the baby comes and let my husband take over more with number #2 ( we are bottle feeding so it will be more easy on us on that side ) . so planning on still be the one putting to bed ..go when he wakes up etc...also my husband will have the opportunity to bond with #2 ..he did with Trystan but still i was the one doing everything :)

honestly i think i am more the one that feel guilty about number 2 then Trystan...he tooks us forever to have him and he is just feel so special to me !


----------



## TigerLady

My sister and I are 22 months apart. My parents managed okay. :)

My DS and DD are 13 months apart! :shock: It's hard at first, but gets easier. Now that my DD is 10 months it is much easier. So much so, that I am comfortable saying I'm glad they are so close in age. It is fabulous in many ways! They are very close and very sweet with each other. I love it. :cloud9:


----------



## SKATERBUN

Me too, Lo will be 18 months when I have DS/DD2. I will have to take lo out of nursery due to financial reasons (only being on smp) and its going to be a struggle trying to look after a newborn and toddler. I wish I could afford to keep her at the nursery as she loves it there and would make life easier for me and the new baby.
Really terrified about finances afterwards as I doubt I will be able to afford to return to work and put two little ones in nursery as the tax credits just wouldnt be enough to subsidise the costs.
Ive seen loads of mums coping with two little ones under two though and single mums at that, so I'm sure its not that much more challenging. I think once you have the experience and confidence of being a first time mum, having the second isnt so much of a breeze but you have know what to expect and and are more prepared meaning that you can perhaps juggle your time better and get the support of others that you maybe have built up with the first lo. Im actually hoping that DD1 will help me out and fetch me things like nappies from the bag etc perhaps I am asking too much but it will be great fun involving her with her new brother or sister :D


----------



## karlilay

Hi hun. Theres 25 months between mine. Your daughter will love having a baby in the house. My daughter is like a little mummy. She fetches nappies, and wipes and helps me out.

We've never had any problems with the age gap. It was perfect for us. I did buy a double buggy, but iv hardly used it as when we go to town etc we normally all go together so we take two pushchairs and OH pushes one.

Madi is now 2 and a half, and she wont actually get in the pushchair any more lol, so im just ordering a buggy board.

And dont worry about your LO feeling upset or pushed out, i worried over the same thing, and she took to it like he had always been there. Make sure you make time for just you and her when the baby is asleep etc. I used to read to her while i was feeding him. Im sure she will love it. Dont worry :)


----------



## Rydia

My LO will be 27 months when the baby arrives, since I havent had the baby yet dont have much advice.

I wasnt sure what to do about a double as my LO loves to walk and doesnt go in it much but then we walk a ton and on days out he might need to go in at times. Anyway I solved the problem by picking up a double on Ebay for £25 (there are tons really cheap on there you just have to find one you can pick up locally) so if its useless its no loss. I have a sling and the single i used with my son in case I find the double too much hassle.


----------



## rach321

I've got a 2 yr age gap. Definitely get a double pushchair - makes life so much easier. It is difficult at first since your eldest will still need you quite a bit and of course the baby will need you more. But you figure out a way to keep everyone happy, it takes a while, the first 3 months were particularly difficult for me but then DS2 had terrible reflux which didn't help. Now DS2 is 7 months old it is getting easier and they are starting to play together now which is lovely to see. Best advice I can give would be - don't expect to be able to do everything as well as you did with your first child and don't feel guilty about it either. Take each day as it comes and you'll be fine.


----------



## gorgeousmumof

My boys have a 2 yr and 2 week gap. I bought a phil and teds double buggy when I was pregnant and used it as a single until baby came along. It is my life saver!! My now almost 3 year old likes to walk, but like a typical boy gets lazy or sometimes misbehaves.
I love my double pram as baby stays in the main section and the doubles seat stays at the back either to plonk my eldest in when he is tired of kicking off or I use to for my shopping lol.
I did try a few doubles that friends had and even though the phil and teds cost a lot more I think they are much more worth it than the others.


----------



## Bec L

22 months between ours and love the fact they are quite close in age. Now Florrie is walking they love running around after each other and get on really well. We could not have managed without a double buggy either. We walk pretty much everywhere and Poppy would be too tired if I made her walk all the time.

I didn't find it as hard as I thought I would when Florrie was a newborn - the only time it got quite difficult was when she started crawling and was teething badly and was extremely clingy, around the same time that Poppy was dropping her daytime nap and so was also very tired and clingy by late afternoon and some days they'd both be screaming their heads off while I was trying to get dinner!!

But mostly, it's lovely having them close in age and I bet half the things you're concerned about won't happen :) x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

There is 21mths between my 2. I found it easy at first then it got harder for a while when they were toddler age. I couldn't just leave DD anymore as she was on the move also and needing attention. It got easier again and now I love it. They are at the same school and teachers say they are best of mates at school too. I love it. If I wanted t give my child one thing in life it was a close in age sibling :) good luck x


----------



## jemstar

Thank you for all the responses! I feel better now!


----------



## Louise23

ive got 4 children all so close...

between my eldest 2 girls there is 23month.

my 2nd n 3rd born have 24.5 months between them

my 3rd n 4th born have 11months between them.

so all together 4years 10months between 4 children lol

ofcourse its harder work than ur first as u have another child to take care of so cant sleep when baby sleep/forget about making lunch etc but u do get used to it and i would not have it any other way they all learn and enjoy things together.


----------



## shayandbump

My two are 14 months apart and they get on ok. Amy's still not too sure of Liam but that's more because he doesn't do much at the moment, the more he plays with her the more interested she becomes in him.

She found it really odd at first (probably didn't help he was 10 wks early so spent lots of time in hospital before he came home). She didn't like sharing very much and definately didn't like that i couldn't be with just her all of the time and that sometimes she had to wait because i was feeding Liam, changing Liam etc. She had a few tantrums but after a month or so she settled down and now it's like he's always been there and they're both used to having to share me.

I try to make sure that both Amy & Liam get some 1-2-1 time with me so neither of them feel left out, it seems to work. It's normally only an hour while the other one naps.

As for a double buggy, that all depends on how confident a walker your eldest is? If you don't have a car and have to walk pretty much everywhere (like us) it might be worth having one. Amy is almost 2 and a very good walker but there's no way she could walk the distance we cover most days - i don't know what i'd do without my double buggy! lol.

Try not to worry too much hun. I won't lie, at first it feels almost impossible, but you'll soon get into the swing of it, your kids will fall into a routine together and before long you won't be able to imagine just getting one kid ready to go out, preparing one extra meal for lunch etc. :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Heyy, 

There is just shy of 2 yrs between my 2 (think its like 11 days). 

At first, I found it very difficult, my OH had 2 days off (hes self employed so not entitled to Paternity Pay), I live 30 mins drive away from any family and I was pretty lonely tbh....I did try to get out as much as I could but with a BF newborn and a toddler that liked to throw 30 strops in an hour, wasn't worth it most of the time! I think the first 3 months we pretty much stayed in all day in our pjs :haha: it kinda all blurred into one if i'm honest! DS had colic from 3 weeks to around 3/4 months. 

As soon as DS was sitting up, life was SOO much easier, DD would keep him occupied, playing with him, 'reading' him books etc while I did some washing, cooked tea...we got ourself into a little routine, started going on nice big long walks etc. 

Now things are just great, I LOVE the age gap, they are both so close, love playing together etc...definitely outweighs the hard work at the beginning! DD can eat, dress herself in the morning so is very independent, means I can just concentrate on DS as we have to be out of the house in the morning at 8am! (I work 3 days a week). 

Buggy wise, we had a iCandy Pear, it was fantastic! Could use it with a seat and carseat, 2 seats, forward or rear facing....only downside is that DD grew out of the seat quite quickly. we probably used the double for the first 6 months, then I got a single buggy with a buggy board, DD is just about ready to walk everywhere now...cannot wait to get rid of the silly buggy board, it has a mind of its own!! 

Sorry can't remember what else you asked! If you ever want to chat, PM me :) 

x


----------



## sun

I am 22 months age gap from my brother and we are very close! My second (girl!) will be 24 months age difference from my son so I hope they will be just as close!!

I agree - it is always hard at first, and I'm sure personalities come into play - some kids ride with change better than others, but we will all cope and things will get easier! :hugs:


----------

